

Sorry, Kids, Changing the World Takes More Than a Killer App - yiransheng
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-23/the-global-impact-of-social-enterprise-is-overrated

======
SuperbCrew
This is a great read, thanks for sharing!

